# 2012 Gen 2 Renegade/Outlander chassis cracks



## swampthing

Hey all, found this today and HAD to share. Seems there is an epidemic of chassis cracks on Gen 2's by the upper a arm mount and the DPS.


----------



## Keith J

I guess I am blind, I can't see them. 
I knew I needed glasses

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider

Wow...now that's a turn-off. I was having Outty 1000 fever just before seeing that and the pic. Maybe its be fixed for the 2013 line.


----------



## filthyredneck

Makes me happy that I bought a leftover 2011. It's got a handful of small gussets that I havnt noticed on the older models, and full skids underneath so I shouldn't have to worry much. Maybe down the road I'll put a spine in the frame, but I dont really see the need for it with as slow as I ride.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

wow. that sucks


----------



## DLB

Inexcusable, considering what they cost. Can-Am has had frame issues for years.


----------



## Coolwizard

^ exactly!


----------



## jrpro130

I wonder if the non xc/xxc has these issues? Thats what I have. Hoepfully mine cracks before warranty is out 

I'm not worried in the least bit though...don't ride hard enough! But I'm assuming it's fromt he power steering...and mine doesn't have PS.

edit:

And btw can am are 500 more than 2012 brutes...which is why I got one.

The quality differene (aside from frame lol) is unreal!


----------



## NMKawierider

jrpro130 said:


> And btw can am are 500 more than 2012 brutes...which is why I got one.
> 
> The quality differene (aside from frame lol) is unreal!


Well here its a different story. The new SE Brute is about 9,900 and the XT Outlander 1000 is 13,000 USD. Still..I want the XT


----------



## jrpro130

nmkawierider said:


> Well here its a different story. The new SE Brute is about 9,900 and the XT Outlander 1000 is 13,000 USD. Still..I want the XT


It's the same! 2012 camo brute 9912 out the door...renny 1000 yellow or red outlander 1000 (base model) 10,449

The XT's were 12,349


----------



## walker

here's the untold story on the frame situation. what kinda riding caused the cracks ...if i was to guess it was some hard core trail riding and jumping..


----------



## NMKawierider

walker said:


> here's the untold story on the frame situation. what kinda riding caused the cracks ...if i was to guess it was some hard core trail riding and jumping..


I agree. You know they tested the whizz out of the new frame before putting them into production so there is something not being said here.

I know I can slam my Brute into a wall or jump it off a cliff and get some frame damage too...lol


----------



## swampthing

at least 13 CONFIRMED cases on another forum and a couple only have a few hundred miles. Seems that there is a stress problem in that area that was beefed up with a weld...and is now cracking beside it.


----------



## NMKawierider

swampthing said:


> at least 13 CONFIRMED cases on another forum and a couple only have a few hundred miles. Seems that there is a stress problem in that area that was beefed up with a weld...and is now cracking beside it.


Wow...well that says there realy is an issue.


----------



## Renelander

Hi guys,
That video is of my XXC 1000.

I just got back from the dealership with both XXC's and they took a bunch of pictures and opened a file with BRP. I should have an answer by tomorrow on the fix! My dealership says they will try to get me a new frame. Either way it's getting reinforced.
I will post the answer I get from BRP tomorrow.


----------



## swampthing

Renelander said:


> Hi guys,
> That video is of my XXC 1000.
> 
> I just got back from the dealership with both XXC's and they took a bunch of pictures and opened a file with BRP. I should have an answer by tomorrow on the fix! My dealership says they will try to get me a new frame. Either way it's getting reinforced.
> I will post the answer I get from BRP tomorrow.


Welcome to the sit Renelander. Hope they take care of you and everyone else with this issue.


----------



## jrpro130

Welcome Renelander!


----------



## walker

welcome renelander for sure keep us posted


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Welcome bro and Im interested to see what BRP does with this as well. There have been alot of guys talking on the HL forum about this issue.


----------



## Renelander

I got an answer back from BRP. They said we can go ahead and repair (weld) the frame for now as they're working on an upgrade for this cracking issue. When they have the upgrade done they will send me and my buddy new frames. This is 100% true as I read the actual email that my dealership got from BRP.

So to you guys with cracked frames, BRP is listening and are doing their best to make things right. This is why I'll only drive Can-Am's 

Thanks you BRP for standing behind your amazing products. You guys rock!

As for the people that were told by their salesman that the new batch of quads has been upgraded to resolve this cracking issue you have been lied to. I got my dealership to ask them about it and they're still working on a fix and no production changes have been made as of yet.


----------



## wmredneck

Wow. What excellent customer service. That's such a rare thing today. Glad you got a good resolution buddy.








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Renelander

This was posted by Steve, the service manager at Bow Ridge sports (Calgary), on FB, he states he has been talking to BRP;

*update on frame issues* just finished talking with brp regaurding craked g2 frames, brp has instructed NOT to weld fames and DO NOT ride these units untill they have a solution, BRP is working hard to get this issue fixed and will be getting back to me asap

I know of two people that were told this!
I'm calling my dealership tomorrow to make sure and get it in writing! I'll make sure to get to the bottom of this!
__________________


----------



## Renelander

I JUST got an email from my dealership now things have changed!

Here's that email:
Hey Seb, so brp said they don't have an ETA on the new frame or if they are even
Going to be getting a new one.. May just be a reinforcement. he will keep me posted.
But.. He is asking me for a picture of the crack on Kenny's bike..
Is there a way you can email me a picture. Of his crack on the frame...

Thanks


----------



## redneckrancher420

well..... so whats brp gonna do, just say "screw it i aint gonna give them a new frame just repair what they got and let em roll." .... i dont like that. maybe i misread what the email means but thats what i got from it


----------

